# LG Optimus V root



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

Switched from a Rumour touch to Optimus V. Touch sucked for internet and apps but was fairly decent as PDA. Want to root the Optimus to get a little better control of my apps. One of the prelim steps was to install JDK then install Android Developer kit. I installed the 64 bit JDK 1st and when I try to install the ADK, it says JDK not installed. Any ideas on fixing this situation? Maybe ADK doesn't play with 64bit JDK?


----------



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

OK, may have figured it out. Went to the JDK install directory and manually launched java.exe. After that, the ADK was able to install. Want to leave thread open a little longer until root complete. Still open to advice or tips.


----------



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

OK, the SDK manager launches and checks for a bunch of updates. My phone is connected in USB debug mode however it doesn't show up in the SDK manager. Any ideas?


----------

